# Scientists Regrow Body Parts



## Drachir (Nov 9, 2008)

It appears that some progress is being made in the area of organ replacement.  If successful it could solve the several problems including a lack of organ donors as well as removing any ethical considerations regarding transplants.  In addition it could lead to replacement of damaged nerves and organs without fear of rejectioin.
Scientists regrow body parts


----------



## BookStop (Nov 10, 2008)

If this is all true(news stories do have a way of stretching thngs sometimes), it's pretty darned amazing. I wonder how much tissue one needs to grow back the part. Could you grow a whole arm from just a shoulder? Or do you need living humerous tissue to grow the bone, and living biceps muscle tissue to grow that part back, etc.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

I so want to chop off my pinky just to get a new one.


----------



## Drachir (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm guessing this is very much in the experimental stages.  Like many medical "breakthroughs" it will probably take decades before it is practical.  Still, it has to start somewhere.  What I found interesting was the part about regrowing nerve tissue.  That could be a possible solution to spinal cord injuries and it might not be so far off.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome, dude. Along the same lines, I think I remember reading about some incredible regrowth results that someone discovered using a substance made from part of a pig...or did I dream it?


----------



## Drachir (Nov 11, 2008)

The Procrastinator said:


> Awesome, dude. Along the same lines, I think I remember reading about some incredible regrowth results that someone discovered using a substance made from part of a pig...or did I dream it?


 

"Dude!"  You dare to call me Dude?
I still think of dude as meaning a would-be cowboy who keeps falling off his horse.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Drachir said:


> "Dude!"  You dare to call me Dude?
> I still think of dude as meaning a would-be cowboy who keeps falling off his horse.



Dude, don't call me dude! Scatterbrain. Funny song, you can find it on youtube.


----------



## Scifi fan (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's an interesting question, then. We discussed what sort of education a high technology worker would need, and one thing that came up was mathematics. 

How does mathematics fit into this area of high tech? Aside from statistics, it's a bit hard to see how math is needed in genetic engineering or nerve regeneration. I suppose rates of growth and spread of nerves would require mathematics, but I really don't know.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Scifi fan said:


> Here's an interesting question, then. We discussed what sort of education a high technology worker would need, and one thing that came up was mathematics.
> 
> How does mathematics fit into this area of high tech? Aside from statistics, it's a bit hard to see how math is needed in genetic engineering or nerve regeneration. I suppose rates of growth and spread of nerves would require mathematics, but I really don't know.



Math is imperative as it is the foundation for genetic patterns, DNA identification and design understanding, chemical makeup, ect ect ect.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 11, 2008)

Drachir, I shall think of you as Dude no longer - although you couldn't find a better picture of a planet in a cowboy hat if you tried - perhaps you protesteth too much...


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting to analyse the statement. They have found a way to give already healing tissue a matrix so it can be persuaded to grow into a desired form, not persuade tissue to regenerate; that is under "research to be done". There is no word on persuading nerves to regenerate, nor following the original genetic plans (cosmetic surgery seems a profitable field for this technique). 

The "scaffolding" defines the shape of the building, which is already a good thing. It doubtless defines whether the tissue is bone, muscle, tendon, blood vessel or skin, but it doesn't do the electric wiring or the telephones. Don't stop stem cell research yet.

Anyone for four arms?


----------



## Drachir (Nov 11, 2008)

The Procrastinator said:


> Drachir, I shall think of you as Dude no longer - although you couldn't find a better picture of a planet in a cowboy hat if you tried - perhaps you protesteth too much...


 
Thanks, and I won't refer to you as Pooh or Piglet.


----------



## Scifi fan (Nov 11, 2008)

dustinzgirl said:


> Math is imperative as it is the foundation for genetic patterns, DNA identification and design understanding, chemical makeup, ect ect ect.



I know a biologist who said math wouldn't be as vital as biochemistry, but I think that math would be needed for the reasons you said. I wonder if they need advanced math to grow body parts.

I am not sure, however, if math is needed for genetic engineering. Statistics, maybe, not mathematics.


----------



## Whitestar (Dec 7, 2008)

One word: AWESOME!


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 7, 2008)

dustinzgirl said:


> I so want to chop off my pinky just to get a new one.



I need a new one, my pinky one my right hand was never properly formed when I was born, great news for freaks like me.


----------



## Scifi fan (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it's fascinating that they can do that. I'm hoping that, in the next two decades, there will be further breakthroughs, so there will be new areas of high technology, to improve our lives.


----------

